# hi :)



## muller (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello, I found this forum while searching for some close up shots of a Yak-7. I'm building a model of one and need to get some close-up shots. Great site! LOTS of information. I think i'll be back regularly.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Hallo Muller,

Nice to read you here.Stay with us longer and enjoy.What scale model of Yak7 do you work on? Visit our modelling section,please, all your pics of the model are welcome.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Muller.... Welcome to the forum.... look around, ask questions.
Do like Mr. Wurger suggested, check out the modelling section.

Charles


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 7, 2008)

Greetings from Portugal !!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool. Hope you stick around a while.


----------



## muller (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks 

hi Wurger, I'm building an ICM 1/48 Yak-7A. I love the soviet WW2 birds. I'm only back in the hobby about 6 months after a 20 year gap. It's a steep learning curve! Some of the builds I see online are amazing. I've checked the modelling section here already, there's some nice stuff here too 

I'll post some pics of my 1st attempt, a 1/48 MiG-3.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi M8,

What a nice kit you have chosen. I know the model.Unfortunately there are some mistakes but these can be corrected.Do you have any problem with finding any materials on the YAK-7?


----------



## muller (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Wurger, you're up late! 

I got some photoetch bits for the model and the instructions are not very clear, I wanted to see where the PE details in the wheel-wells go. I just found a walkaround of a Yak 9, the undercarraige looks similar and I can see where the parts go now. I think PE is wasted on me though, I'm not that good a modeller, not yet anyway!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

The training makes a master.
So O.K. We will be waiting for pics of the model in the modelling section.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome mate from Oz!


----------



## Célérité (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome from France


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2008)

Gidday mate, welcome to the forum...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome mate! Nice to have ya around! 
Good job on the Yak too!  

Evan


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey there muller and welcome to the forum


----------



## seesul (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tjena muller...


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Chocks Away and all that stuff.


----------

